
Researchers find ways to sniff keystrokes from thin air - dfox
http://www.itworld.com/security/64193/researchers-find-ways-sniff-keystrokes-thin-air
======
carlosrr
A few years ago there were some papers about logging keystrokes by recording
the sounds of the different keys in the keyboard. Keyboard Acoustic
Emanations: <http://www.truststc.org/pubs/3.html>

~~~
eru
And as far as I remember they just had to input the statistical properties of
the text you were typing and no information about the keyboard to train their
algorithm.

------
DanielBMarkham
This information (EM leakage from computers) is at least 20 years old.

It used to be they could pull up in a van full of radio gear outside your
office and read both the keystrokes and the monitors.

The state of the art has advanced a long way since then.

~~~
wingo
Old or not, it's still quite disturbing.

